#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  BUGs novos roteadores nao corrigidos até o momento

## jondavy

olá pessoal, estou com alguns problemas com as novas versões dos roteadores TP-LINK, (praticamente todos com os novos firmwares (principalmente com os TL-WR849N v6 ( que sao os mais vendidos hoje em dia) 

1º BUG: WAN, se mudar tipo de conexao remotamente o roteador trava, nem desligando e ligando soluciona, utilizo gerenciamento remoto para dar suporte, e em alguns casos mudo de PPPoE para ip fixo, dhcp, (dependendo da tecnologia da região) mais em todas novas versões é impossivel fazer isso remotamente, pois o roteador trava, em todas outras marcas funciona, e em modelos anteriores funcionava, nos novos firmwares (azulzinhos) nao funciona mais

2º BUG: Lista de clientes DHCP, nao funciona, costumo aumentar o tempo de renovação do endereço, do roteador de 10 minutos para 2880 minutos, assim consigo dizer pro clientes que tinha X aparelhos usando nas ultimas horas, mais nas novas versões, os celulares(ex) desaparecem da lista ao se desconectarem do WiFi,, isso so acontece na nova versao

estou esperando uma atualização com correções há 2 anos, mais nada de firmware novo com esses bugs corrigidos.. para provedores de internet considero isso muito importante

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Sofria, sofria com isso desde digamos por volta de 2008 ou antes; olha que não sou provedor, sempre fui cliente. Provedor nenhum conseguiam me dar uma solução mas história comum era e ainda é:
- fonte ou eliminador do roteador pifado.
-roteador velho.
-muito aparelho perto dele
-cabo de rede ruim ou conector.
-muito computador ligado, tanto que provedores da região chegaram a proibir o uso de roteadores com wi-fi ou mesmos com fio; inganei esses caras usando 2 roteadores, um só para discar PPPoE, e outro para wi-fi, melhorando o meu sistema e assim o uso até hoje.

Não sei o que é ter roteador travado, apenas um que que por incrível que pareça se adaptar para POE ele raramente travaria, mas como uso para tablets, notebooks e alguns celulares em reparo dá muito trabalho para um Multilaser, mesmo que seja um TP-Link velho.
Está certo que o autenticador é um 3Com( HP) com mesmo chipset da Cisco segundo busca por meu celular.

----------


## leosmendes

Esquece possivelmente vai ser isto aí para o resto da vida, se não for considerado uma falha gravíssima, eles não vão corrigir.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Esquece possivelmente vai ser isto aí para o resto da vida, se não for considerado uma falha gravíssima, eles não vão corrigir.


Verdade, embora se venda muito, roteadores de 60 a 300 Reais para melhorar a performance em uma simples atualização....
Celular de Hum salário mínimo as fabricantes pouco se interessam, a menos que seja para conquistar o mercado.
Usar um bom como Ubiquiti ou Mikrotik e gastar uns 600 no varejo pelo menos poucos estarão dispostos.

----------

